# 12 Monate in Java



## kathy 233 (24. Okt 2014)

Hallo an Alle 
Ich habe ein Problem, mache gerade eine Ausbildung zur Programmiererin und als Test müssen wir in Java ein Programm mit den 12 Monaten schreiben. Also von Januar bis Dezember mit den 28, 30 und 31 Tagen, Schalt Jahr etc. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie ich das am Besten angehe?  Vielen lieben Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## chuxXo (24. Okt 2014)

Hallo  Also ich kann mich noch an das hier erinnern:
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel – 2.6 Bedingte Anweisungen oder Fallunterscheidungen
Vllt hilft dir das weiter (einfach mal weiter unten nachschauen)


----------



## kathy 233 (24. Okt 2014)

Lieben Dank!  
Weiß jetzt wie es geht


----------

